# My Discus and Angelfish



## catfish (Mar 8, 2006)

My alpha male Angel









My other breeding pair










My Discus (I had 2 but sadly one died about 9 months ago but he is quite happy on his own with the angels and is the Don of the tank)


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

nice pics!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Beautiful tanks! Those fish are awesome too!!


----------



## catfish (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks guys, Im currently upgrading and 'aquascaping' all of my tanks. I just did my Blue lobsters tank a few weeks ago.

It was a 'mock marine' look before which I liked but decided it needed a make over....here is the before and after shots.

before...










After...


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

omgshh how cool! Looks great!


----------



## rbishop1 (Feb 17, 2006)

Great looking "after" shot...give yourself a double pat on the back! :grin: :mrgreen:


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I really like it! Lucky duck!


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Very good lookin tanks and inhabitants!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Great looking tanks!! I dont really like angelfish, but yours are beautys! :wink:


----------



## catfish (Mar 8, 2006)

fishfreaks said:


> Great looking tanks!! I dont really like angelfish, but yours are beautys! :wink:


Cheers, Ive had all my angels since they were about the size of a penny, they have all paired off now and spawn all the time but time and space doesnt allow me to raise the spawns yet but i really want to breed them. specially my big striped one as his female is a very unusual spotted colour and the fry could be stunning if they get her colouration and his impressive fins.

heres the female...


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

WOW! Very impressive tanks and Fish! I love your aquascaping...you have a gift there! And...you have some of the coolest wood I have ever seen in those tanks! Just Awesome! Thanks for sharing...

{ going now to clean up my own tanks}


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

hey, nice angels you got there.. must say you have the aquascaping talent in you. Wont your lobsters eat those plants tho?


----------



## catfish (Mar 8, 2006)

micstarz said:


> hey, nice angels you got there.. must say you have the aquascaping talent in you. Wont your lobsters eat those plants tho?


No, believe it or not they are all plastic......she gives it a good go though!


----------



## Discus lover (Feb 22, 2006)

*hi there*

i like youre Tank looks very nice 

but Discus should never be keept by themselft even 2 is not enough 
specialy juveniles keep at least 4 of them !
he doesnt look that happy i can see black bars The black bars are 'stress bars' in some strains they show a lot & other strains they never appear (solid yellows & reds etc) but its normally a temporary 'flash' to show anger/threatened/unhappy etc.

regards


----------



## catfish (Mar 8, 2006)

Discus lover said:


> i like youre Tank looks very nice
> 
> but Discus should never be keept by themselft even 2 is not enough
> specialy juveniles keep at least 4 of them !
> ...


I have been told that before, Ive been waiting to get more since my other discus died but Ive been waiting till I saw one i liked, its been a few months 
now and once my 400ltr is set up I will be moving some of the fish over to that tank and having more discus.


----------



## dazzer1975 (Mar 6, 2006)

that female angel looks amazing with that aztec style silver marking


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

fantastic makeover!


----------

